# Waukesha and Wausau Shows!!



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

These are the 2 shows, so far, I'm hitting up this summer with Merlin! The Wausau show is the weekend after the July 13th (Open Fun Match we're going to, Maddie's not showing, just tagging along to get the expirience of not showing and warming up with other dogs around...etc.) Then Waukesha is the weekend after that (25-27th), and I got an email last night from Mary, Merlin's other owner, and she said she signed us up for both days, Saturday and Sunday, can't wait!

Anyone going those dates?

Hope to see you there!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Might be a good day trip for me since I'll be in Madison for 5 weeks. Piper will be staying with her aunt Julie and sister Ginger while I'm away.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Cool...what's your name and where do you live?


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm hoping to get there. I used to belong to Waukesha Kennel Club. My daughter has a fastpitch tournament that weekend though, so I'll have to see what time she plays and if I can get over there in between games I will. 

What time do you show on Saturday and Sunday? I forgot, what breed is Merlin? If I get there in time I'll watch for you.

Good luck!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I have NO IDEA when I show in Waukesha or Wausau...I'll look at Roy Jones' site later this morning or after I'm done posting this. 

Merlin is a Pembroke Welsh Corgi!  I guess there will be many majors up in Waukesha...as there are 42 Corgis...whew! Plus it's outside!!  

I also have competition in Wausau this weekend...I'm determined to get out of Novice Seniors!!  Will be watching Obedience on Saturday and then showing in Breed on Saturday and sunday is breed and showmanship! 

I can't wait! I'll DEFINETELY be going shopping in Waukesha!!  (that's pretty much the BIGGEST 3 day dog show of the summer...LOTS of top dogs come! Definetley going to see Obedience both days!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sounds fun Caryn! Good Luck! We'll want pics!


----------



## SadieBodean (Mar 28, 2008)

Good news Caryn, I'll be able to make it to the Waukesha show this Saturday morning. My daughter's first game in the tournament isn't until 1:30pm. I plan on being there by 8:30am to chat with old friends at the Smooth Collie ring. I also plan on watching the Goldens at 10:50am. I see Pembrokes are at about the same time but I'll try to get over there to watch and cheer you on. What class are you entered in? Are you doing Jr Show or Obedience?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey! That sounds great!! I might not know what you look like at first..but just say GRF and I'll know what you're talking about! 
I am showing in Conformation and Jr. Showmanship. I'll probably be in Novice Senior my last time on Saturday and then Sunday I'll move up to Open Senior, since breed is really close to showmanship, so I'll probably not go back in for Best Junior Handler. Oh well, don't expect to get it anyway..which is ok!

Hope to see you there!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Darrrrn, I would have dropped in. I'm actually in Madison untill Aug 8th. The "activity in thread" reminder didnt post anything to my email untill today, Monday morning.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So Caryn, we need pics!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok...ok...my dad took a few pics, but with it being outdoors, the sun was in the way and he couldnt get good ones...but I'll upload them this week..really busy with getting ready for the 4H Dog Show next weekend and putting the 'finishing touches' on everything.


----------

